
How Much You Must Earn to Buy a Home in 27 Major U.S. Metros - donnemartin
http://howmuch.net/articles/how-much-must-earn-to-buy-a-home-metro-area
======
throwaway2016a
These numbers seem irresponsibly low to me... for example I was pre-qualified
for a $750k house and I ended up buying a $450k house because my wife and I
felt that while the bank would give us the money for the more expensive house
and during fair weather we could make payments it was irresponsible to buy it.

I found almost all these calculators for what is "affordable" are unrealistic.

Sure, we can make the monthly payments but what if one of us gets laid off?
What if we have twins unexpectedly? Just because the numbers say you can
afford a house doesn't mean you should get it.

Which makes these numbers look even worse when you think of the title as "How
Much You Must Earn to Buy a Home in 27 Major U.S. Metros and probably be in
crushing debt"

